# Aviary is complete



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, 

Just wanted to get these pictures posted so that anyone who wanted to see the completed Lovebird aviary will know i finally finished it. I still have the necessary decorating to do, such as nest boxes, swings, ropes, perches and so forth, by this weekend they should be ready to move in. 

Take care, biggest Huggs, ...Ron 








The upper windows are a plexiglass, hard to tell anything is actually in that space.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ron, 

Your aviary is GORGEOUS!!!!! Absolutely stunning, open, airy, neat as a pin beautiful

Very well done, your birds are going to love it!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful aviary, I bet the Lovebirds will absolutely think they have gone to paradise. Such wonderful, stress free accomodations, and it will be relaxing for you to watch them from the yard while your lounging.  

Please update us with pictures once the birds are in their new home.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Ron,
It's beautiful !!
Daryl


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I love it!!! Great.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wonderful*

That is the prettiest loft I have ever seen.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ron, I agree, that is the prettiest aviary I have ever seen. You did a terrific job and I know your lovebirds will love it. maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ron,

Wonderful job! What a pleasure it will be for the birds to live in such a beautiful aviary and what a treat for you to be able to relax and spend time with them in such a beautiful setting. Fantastic.

Linda


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi ... I am not much the interior decorator ... but i had fun making the wonderful little nest ooxes. My first attempt was scrapped because i later saw these wonderful boxes with a platform within them at the entrance ..so i did that as well ..and made them removable so it would make for easier cleanup. 

Huggs, ..Ron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow Ron! So beautiful and so well done. Just awesome! Are you available for hire <LOL>?

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Simply elegant, DD would love it.

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

To heck with wondering if Ron's available to hire, I'm moving in ! Quick !!
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lucky little Lovebirds, they will be on permanent vacation.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a wonderful aviary! The nestboxes with removable platform are ingenious - nice clean lines.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

You really have created lovebird "heaven" Your design and the workmanship is awesome


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Wow! Let me say that is awsome!!!  VERY COOL!


----------

